# NewlyWeds



## Beavski2 (Jun 12, 2019)

Just married a month ago and having concerns about the man I married. I’m 33, he’s 32 and just trying to figure this all out.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Beavski2 said:


> Just married a month ago and having concerns about the man I married. I’m 33, he’s 32 and just trying to figure this all out.


Well, if you want us to help you, you need to tell us what's going on


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Please do not use your email address as your nick. Talk to one of the mods about changing it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

syhoybenden said:


> Please do not use your email address as your nick. Talk to one of the mods about changing it.


Good spot! 

i'M TAGGING @EleGirl in as she is admin and can deal with this.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

What concerns have you got about him?


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

you're bound to get some great advice here. but you have to give a few details about what seems to be wrong.
there are many experienced posters who can talk on most subjects. it's useful listening to them.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I’m sorry that you’re having a hard time so early on, but you’ve come to a really good group of people who give some pretty spot-on advice. We just need more info in order to help you fully. What are your concerns?


----------

